# AF 300AC Locomotive



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey, Jim! There's a 300AC bid ending this morning....bid is at $15.51 at the moment: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMERICAN-FLYER-...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item563b38261e


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

And if I buy it. will you have room in your, "Man Cave" for a PERMANENT, guest!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL!!!* The lil lady's getting testy, is she????


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Had a quick peek at 11 EDT ... looks to be in nice shape! $17, about 45 minutes to go.

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You should bid on it, TJ....come on over to the Light Side of the Force!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thought about it ... for a nano-second or two! (My wife would wield her light saber and slash my bidding finger off, though!)

Still at $17 ... that's a really nice loco, at what appears to be a great price.

Hey ... do you guys here voices ... kinda James Earl Jones like ... ?

"Jim ... Buy the 300AC ... you NEED the 300AC ... place a bid, Jim ... place a bid!"


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

It's only one bid....you're too strong, you'd never become addicted....just a lil taste...


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Testy?*

I would say, that to describe her as being, "Testy", would be a gross, understatement She's approaching, "Nasty", and if she keeps it up, I'm putting all my, "Stuff" away, and will launch, a, "Campaign of Togetherness!" That will have her opening up the checkbook and the savings acct:laugh::laugh::laugh: After being together 42 years, she's had about as much, "Togetherness", as she's willing to put up with:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

She loves me, but there's just so much she can take, and I tend to smother when I want to change the course/direction of what the current discussion is about. "Yes Dear", "You're Absolutely Right Dear", Anything You Say Sweetness", etc., etc., etc.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Win or lose, ya gotta suit up for every game!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

TJ, the force is strong! Listen to your heart!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Going ... going ... going ... GONE! At $51 to some lucky (or doomed) S-head!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> I would say, that to describe her as being, "Testy", would be a gross, understatement She's approaching, "Nasty", and if she keeps it up, I'm putting all my, "Stuff" away, and will launch, a, "Campaign of Togetherness!" That will have her opening up the checkbook and the savings acct:laugh::laugh::laugh: After being together 42 years, she's had about as much, "Togetherness", as she's willing to put up with:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> She loves me, but there's just so much she can take, and I tend to smother when I want to change the course/direction of what the current discussion is about. "Yes Dear", "You're Absolutely Right Dear", Anything You Say Sweetness", etc., etc., etc.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Win or lose, ya gotta suit up for every game!


Nice strategy! I tend to lean toward "As long as YOU"RE happy dear---that's all I care about..." accompanied by puppy-dog eyes. *L*


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Going ... going ... going ... GONE! At $51 to some lucky (or doomed) S-head!


I saw that! I do believe someone got carried away: I got the metal version with the nickel-wire handrails (less the front to the boiler) for $19.99 about 2 weeks ago. That lil jewel was the plastic version. Very nice, but I don't think that one or mine is worth $51.

I have a theory...aside from the tendency to compete and leave common sense behind, I think sometimes bidders decide to punish their competitor. In other words, "I hate that guy for trying to take this away from me! I'm gonna bid it up as I as I dare and then bail and leave him stuck with it!" In this case, I have to wonder which it was. :laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Jim...have you considered buying her a train? That way, when she asks you why you bought it, you could tell her she needed a hobby and now she can put a little work into getting her caboose in better shape. *L*


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> " ... she can put a little work into getting her caboose in better shape."


(Insert drumroll BADDA BING sound effect HERE.)


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*innocent look*....what? What did I say?


----------

